# PetSmart employees are retarded!



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

My friend came to me yesterday and was like "Kev.....I just got this hot fish! It looks like a piranha but its not and is gonna only grow to THIRTEEN inches! the lady told me so....its so hot!"

I guess you guys know what I know......that idiot sold my friend a pacu saying it could live FOR LIFE IN HIS 55G TANK!!! That pacus only grow to 13 inches.....what a dumb bitch now my friend is gonna try donating it when I told about how hes gonna need at LEAST a 280g

And they were no help when I was looking for my tank.....they had a great 55g tank setup but my dad didnt like the stand so he asked if they had others....the girl just goes "Uhhh.....we have some in the back.......I think." My dad just looked at her and walked out


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I totally agree.

They sell Bala Sharks, Tinfoil Barbs, Pacus, Oscars, and other large cichlids. I'm not going to call the PetSmart employees retarded, that's a little too harsh, what I will say that the PetsSmarts employees that I have come in contact with are not tropical fish hobbyists.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

i agree. i use to work at one and i was the only one who new anything about fish. and they wouldn't let work over there wit them.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah.. and there feeders come with every disease known to man!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i saw one store that had 30 plus arowanas in a 10 gallon. they are mostly kids who need money or just like the looks of animals but know nothing about them.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

tell me something i dont know


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

My friend works @ one, he is very smary about fish. I my self, own a Pacu, Tin foil barb, and a Oscar all in the same tank. they are doing great.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Did you know I was turned down for a part time job for the aquarium dept at PetSmart, and they hired a guy that used to work at Marshall's instead.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Did you know I was turned down for a part time job for the aquarium dept at PetSmart, and they hired a guy that used to work at Marshall's instead.


















Dumbasses..Not you Rhom...


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

> saw one store that had 30 plus arowanas in a 10 gallon. they are mostly kids who need money or just like the looks of animals but know nothing about them.
> 
> I saw the same thing at my petsmart almost made me sick, they also told my wife they wouldnt sell us any feeder fish since they were going to Pirahnas, so I went up there instead and bought some feeders and told them it was for an oscar, they were like "oh ok, cool". wierd.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

dude I put this on the sholders of the manegers...they hire the employies and don't require them to learn the proper information....and the manegers don't really have a motive too as every fish sold is a few more they will buy when that one dies......


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

there is also alot of good petshops to lucky me only have good stores around


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Nah I got to a good Petland which is the same distance but diff. direction I'm just saying that they were assholes who just wanted a sale


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

While I agree fully to the limits of the "typical" Petsmart employee knowledge I do NOT agree that CrazyClown used the proper words to title his thread. Kind of crazy that someone would say something about someones intelligence level and use a word that makes his own intelligence CRUMBLE.


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

Rhomzilla-same sh*t happened to me. I went in with about 10 other people for interviews, I applied for aquatics and never got a call back. When they interviewed me they asked if people were asking questions about putting what fish with what would I make my own suggestions or go by the store's suggestion? What is that supposed to be? I'm not quite sure but I of course got turned down for the job and they chose some stupid idiot over me who has no idea of what he's talking about. And when they go to interview you, you are forced to watch this dumb video about "Pet Parents" and how much Petsmart cares and all this crap... It's like why do you even bother with all this malarchy? The managers don't give a sh*t about people except for the money they are going to potentially spend. Also, when I first got into fish-keeping, if I had a question like, can I put this fish with this, the answer is always YES. No matter what I say it's always YES. Seems kind of odd huh? Can I put an Oscar with another Oscar? Sure. That's the kind of crap you can usually expect from their oh so "knowledgeable and friendly staff".


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

TANK said:


> While I agree fully to the limits of the "typical" Petsmart employee knowledge I do NOT agree that CrazyClown used the proper words to title his thread. Kind of crazy that someone would say something about someones intelligence level and use a word that makes his own intelligence CRUMBLE.


 I'm 14 I don't care if you think I'm inadvertnely belittling myself I still think they're stupid.....and judging from your reaction I'm guessing you know someone who is actually retarded......

oh and don't quote me on that with the reply "yeah, you!" it's the obvious and RETARDED joke


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Yo Crazyklown

You sound like a smart 14 year old to me bro.....stay cool...


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

I should have figured the comment was made by some punk ass kid anyways.

Just keep in mind that some day you will not be hiding behind a keyboard in mommy and daddys house little boy.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

CrazyKlown89, you should get a job at PetSmart when you turn 16.









My first job as as a teen (I had fishtanks since I was 8) was working at a Petstore in the tropicalfish department at the mall....it was awesome. I grossed out the manager by feeding "pinkies" to the oscars, redhead cichlids, and pacu. He wasn't used to seeing fish eat mammals....they were for the snakes.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i know what you mean they say anything to make a sale







dumb people


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

> I should have figured the comment was made by some punk ass kid anyways.
> 
> Just keep in mind that some day you will not be hiding behind a keyboard in mommy and daddys house little boy.


Punk ass??? Hiding behind a keyboard in mommy and daddys house??

dude youre the one making threats over the internet.............

nah 14_Blast I figure I'll get a job at petland...depends which gives me more money


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Punk ass, well yeah more than likelky.

Internet threats, dont think so. What I meant by that comment was that someday you are gonna slip and say somethin thats gonna get you stomped when your not hiding behind a key................

The fact is, 14 or not it wasnt necessary.


----------



## mike weslowski (Dec 5, 2003)

OK im new here so I know Im going to take heat for this but.......TANK has a valid point. Being 14 is no excuse for ignorance. At some point in your life you are bound to say something like that in front of the wrong person. Depending on who that person is you are either 1. gonna get your ass whipped or 2. feel like a complete ass yourself. Just a thought.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

BINGO!


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

TANK said:


> Kind of crazy that someone would say something about someones intelligence level and use a word that makes his own intelligence CRUMBLE.





> Punk ass, well yeah more than likelky.





> I should have figured the comment was made by some punk ass kid anyways.





> Just keep in mind that some day you will not be hiding behind a keyboard in mommy and daddys house little boy.


I would be careful how you use the words "intelligence level" and "crumble"...you sound about 14 and a 1/2







BTW get back to work..the tanks need changing


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

LOL Olson....








please refrain from making threads turn out like this guys......


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

TANK - please cease targeting crazyklown and flaming him. I have observed this behavior in a few threads.

This forum is meant for all ages, so in that there will be all maturity levels. No matter what maturity level is displayed, please remember to treat all members with respect. Threatening and targeting a certain member will cause your membership to expire here very fast.

Read the rules if you have any more questions....I can be reached via PM or AIM


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mike weslowski said:


> OK im new here so I know Im going to take heat for this but.......TANK has a valid point. Being 14 is no excuse for ignorance. At some point in your life you are bound to say something like that in front of the wrong person. Depending on who that person is you are either 1. gonna get your ass whipped or 2. feel like a complete ass yourself. Just a thought.


 dont worry about taking heat. Your comment was sincere and respectful, not demeaning and derogatory.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mike weslowski said:


> OK im new here so I know Im going to take heat for this but.......TANK has a valid point. Being 14 is no excuse for ignorance. At some point in your life you are bound to say something like that in front of the wrong person. Depending on who that person is you are either 1. gonna get your ass whipped or 2. feel like a complete ass yourself. Just a thought.


 I retract my statement. Nice duplicate account....ass.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

TANK said:


> BINGO!


 its so hilarious you say BINGO to yourself.... lololololol.

good one!


----------

